# Remembrance of Sukey <3



## Sukey (Feb 29, 2008)

It's nearly been a year since we noticed my cat Sukey wasn't acting himself. He only ate half his food and really seemed to slow down. Then he perked right up and was his normal self again. It was only a few weeks later when he died in his sleep totally unexpectedly. I've been missing missing him plenty today, and just about ripped the house down searching for things of him, like old photos, his food dishes, even his vaccination records from 1999. Since last March I've stashed everything away; hoarding it. Even a huge mess of fur and old rabie tags, and the poem I wrote the day after he died. I was wondering, it's probably not a healthy habit. :? But there's no way I could get rid of anything either. Suggestions?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If it comforts you, keep it stashed away. Have you thought about getting a needy cat or kitten to care for? It might help you to get your mind off of losing Sukey.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it is perfectly fine to keep special rememberances of a beloved pet. I do it. Some are kept away forever, just to stay nice...and others are recycled and used with the new/existing pets.
h


----------

